# Grooming Class???



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There is a Grooming School very close to my house that offers hourly classes on how to groom your own dog for $50 an hour. Has anyone ever taken a class like this? I'm going to call to get more info but I'd love to learn, even if it was just to do some of the grooming myself and spread out the appointments a bit.

Anyone ever try this?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish we had something like that around here...I'd definitely try it out. Let us know if you do it...then you could do a youtube video and teach US! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If they are working on your dog with you it sounds like a *wonderful idea* to me. Get the details and let us know. This might be something I wolud drive your way for, if it is very helpful.

Some of the Atlanta Shows offer grooming classes after BIS. I know many of Havanese owerrs were very impressed with what they gained at the classes a few weeks ago.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandi-Here's the link...

http://www.thegroomingschool.com/

I'm going to call them today to see if I can get some info.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

When I purchased the clipper set it included a How To Groom video which was very helpful. It gave me the courage to give it a try. Be sure to get a head noose to hold your pup in place. It will make the grooming session easier for both of you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, it seems this would be close for you and be a fun thing for you to learn....then you could groom Cicero for me...for real! It appears to be "real school" and they want a 2 week written notice if you can't be there. I'm wondering if they will let you take any classes by the hour and hope you will let me know. For me, I think it might be a good place to take Cicero for grooming and shaping him up. 

Sandi, I'm not sure where you are located but they have another school in the Marietta..East Cobb area it states on their site.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just adding to my last post....
Ann, I think the $50 per hour might be for additional training after you complete the course. Let me know what you find out, please.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, we don't have anything like that, but it sounds like a great idea!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- It might be a good class to try. Especially if you get another hav owner and maybe split it? I went to a grooming class at my kennel club a few years back and the lady told everyone to use a slicker brush though cause it gets thru all the coat... so maybe it depends on the groomer you have and if she knows how to get a dog in full coat if that is what you are trying for?


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Great idea! I'm hoping one of our local breeders will do a workshop for local Hav parents, but it's questionable if that will ever fly. 

There is much to learn about our Stella La Bella, and at coat blowing stage, things can get frantic, depressing, and out of control. I have the Havanese grooming book, but it's just not the same as some hands on experience with a good Hav teacher, Failing that, video is required, and I still can't find it. 

I refuse to drop-off Stella at local commercial groomers. I insist on being there at grooming time and their policies forbid it. Or I haven't found one who allows it. 

So, we are trying to do the best we can do to keep the mats down to a dull roar. Video, on all the various aspects of Havanese grooming, would really help.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a great idea. 
I wish that we had something like that around here.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I e-mailed and they told me to drop by anytime and they'd give me a tour of the school and I could ask questions. I may go tomorrow but I have an awful cold and I'm worn out today, hopefully if I'm better tomorrow I'll go. They do have classes for dog owners that just want to care for their own dog for $50 hour and they'll work around your schedule. I'll let you all know what I find out. 

*The funny thing is that the Alpharetta school is in a building I used to work in years ago before I had kids and it's just down the road from the house I grew up in.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I wish we had something like that around here...I'd definitely try it out. Let us know if you do it...then you could do a youtube video and teach US! :biggrin1:


I second that!!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann...wow...since you worked in the building years before...I think this is just meant to be for you.  It is great they give classes for owners. Maybe you can work with someone on Scooter and learn how to groom him just like you want him to look. I am looking forward to what you think because I think it would be great to get tips for Cicero. I'm thinking about doing without the topknot and trimming the hair around his face...but I'm scared..and it takes a long time for that hair to grow out again! Hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, I would love to be able to go somewhere like that. I need to be shown things hands-on as I'm a slow learner.....lol I'm anxious to hear how that goes. Maybe you can demonstrate what you learn at our spring playdate?

Kathie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hah, you have more faith in me than I do Kathie! More likely you guys would see why I haven't tried grooming yet. ound: The owner won't be in until after 2 so I may wait until Friday but I'll let you know what I find out as soon as I go.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't mind teaching you in Ga how to groom your dog...I live about 30 minutes south of atlanta...We could do it at my house and I have all the stuff you would ever need. Just thought I would offer it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow Erin! I'd love to learn and I'm about 30 minutes North of Atlanta so it wouldn't be far for me to drive. Are you near the airport?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Erin..you are to sweet!! Will you be able to come to Ann's playdate? Since I don't clip or cut...YET..I'm just into trying to keep the mats away right now. Summer, I may take you up on your sweet offer!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Ann, when is your playdate? If I am not dogshowing that weekend and have no grooming clients coming to the house I can try to make it and we have have a class/playdate...

Ann, I actually live about 20 minutes south of the Airport on 85. I live in Senoia.

If I can't make the play date everyone is welcome to set up a time to come to my house and I will teach you whatever you would like to know!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Erin, wow a wonderful offer!! Wish I lived close and I'd come just to watch. Maybe one of you can video tape parts of it to show others. I need to learn how to trim up the feet correctly. (Not the hair between the pads, but, I guess somehow the feet are trimmed in an "oval" shape....???


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sure someone can video it and send it to you...If I am every in washington I will let you know. I am going to visit my mom's best friend this summer but I am not sure where in Washington she lives...I will find out and let you know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann, Linda Fung did a little example of grooming at one of my playdates, and I have been grooming my three ever since then. It is great to see someone actually do it, and then you can try it, and perfect it. I am not perfect at it, but they are ok in my eyes. I would say, take the class, it is worth it to not have to take them to a groomer. Besides the money - the less stress on the dogs is worth it!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to watch someone grooming a Hav. I can watch and watch videos, but until I actually see someone do it hands on and then I try, I will be scared to death.

I really want to let Dexter's hair grow out, so I do need to do the feet.....I mean......How difficult can this be? It is only hair! Ok! I am trying to talk myself into doing this! 

I have a table for grooming, but need the arm/noose thing. 

I did find out when I was brushing Dexter that if I hold his mouth shut, he will not bite! Duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was trying to brush under Dexter's chin area and he was biting, so I just decided to shut his mouth with my hands closing his mouth. I hope I did right? Dexter was calm and I could do the brushing under the chin.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sheri-My sister-in-law lives on Whidbey Island, she works at the hospital there and loves it!!!

Erin-I listed some dates in the first post, I'm waiting for feedback to see what date works best for whoever can come. I'm really looking forward to it! Thanks so much for your offer to show us what to do!

Scooter was groomed yesterday at our vet and I'm very happy with how she did it. I'd like the hair on his cheeks to be a bit longer but otherwise he looks so cute! He'd gotten way too long and with blowing coat I felt bad putting him through the brushing every day.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Erin, that would be wonderful if you could give us some pointers on grooming. Let’s try to make sure the date is clear for her to attend or if you wanted to have one at your place too, that would give us 2 play dates. 

Ann just pick a date, it is hard for most of us to choose. I will arrange my time accordingly, except if that is when I go to Wales to see my DD. I’m waiting on her timing now.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter is soooooo cute Are many of you cutting the hair now. I keep waiting for it to get warmer?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I wrote in the other post any of those days are fine with me...Just let me know asap so I can put it on the calander. 

And you need to decide if I am going to groom one of yours or if you want me to do Priss. And if you want to see a coated dog or shorter dog... we can do more than one "class" if it is needed!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I also think you need to just pick the date that is "best for you" ~ then we can all work out how to attend ~ you know, like a can't be missed wedding. 

Scooter looks adorable and they did a good job. I think I might cave in "if" Cicero was chocolate, white, or black ~ but with all his colors I am afraid of what he would look like clipped. Scooter looks so soft and easy to keep....and I think they probably feel better in a cut. I love his little white boots!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I chose Saturday, May 2! I hope it works for everyone.

Erin-It's entirely up to you what you want to do. You can demonstrate on Scooter if you need to. I'd be happy to pay you whatever you usually charge for a groom.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

May 2nd if fine with me...I can do Scooter, I take it you have him done short according to the picture?! I will bring everything we need, it might be good to do one with a coat so we can brush it out...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - Scooter looks like a litte Teddy Bear!! How cute!! Love his coloring


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Erin-I just won't have him groomed again until then. He's a fuzz ball, will never have a long silky coat! His hair is just like mine. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Erin ~ you can brush on Cicero all you want.:biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, we will do those two...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann - Scooter looks so cute with his white boots and bandanna! And May 2 is good for us!

Erin - You can use Abby as an example of a "difficult to groom" dog....lol She fights me every inch of the way when I brush her. I would love to make it a good experience for her. 

Kathie


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I will plan on spending the day...I live about an hour away so I can do whatever we can fit in!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm getting excited :whoo: Maybe we can talk Dale into showing us how to teach some tricks! :biggrin1:

Kathie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am thrilled, I can hardly wait. I am sure I will clip Smarty before May 2, but will look forward to any help I can get. She has grown out so much since her my last attempt at clipping her..


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathie said:


> I'm getting excited :whoo: Maybe we can talk Dale into showing us how to teach some tricks! :biggrin1:
> 
> Kathie


And I call you a friend. :biggrin1: I have a very strong feeling that Cicero is not going to pay any attention to me with dogs and people around. I had better get busy making chicken jerky. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I said 12:00 but we can sure meet earlier if that's better. Erin, you're welcome to show up at anytime, we're early risers here due to our 4-legged alarm clock! 

Dale-Tell Cicero we're all going to want a demonstration!

Now I wish it wasn't so far away, I'm going to go crazy waiting for the date to get here! DH was laughing at me because I was already trying to plan the menu with him. (I really love to have parties!)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I am almost to the point of buying a plane ticket to join you guys!
I have all the equipment (except a good dryer) I just need some good hands on instruction. That's just the way I learn best, being able to actually SEE someone do it. 
Faces and legs are getting me so frustrated I'm about ready to forget about the puppy cuts and go full coats!:frusty: If someone does end up recording the grooming sessions, could you please let the rest of us know?

I'm so jealous!
Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Come on Beverly! We have a guest room and bathroom downstairs! :biggrin1:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok,Let me know if I need to bring anything else!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Oooh, I'm so jealous! I want so badly to learn to groom myself - I worry about my little boy's, um, private area, shall I say? I don't want to hurt anything! And my little girl...ha! Just try to get her to lie on her back or anyway I can reach her tummy area! I haven't a clue how to go about it. I'm still hoping there will be a demonstration at the show in August. I work and can't attend every day of the show, but will make sure to be there if I know what day the demonstration is, if there is one.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you guys have a great idea here! I cut Rico and Lucy myself, but would love a lesson........


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Then you'll have to jump on a plane and join us too!:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ann that sounds like so much fun, and coming off of a couple weeks on a motor home, my own room and bath sounds like a 5 star resort! 

Has there been any talk of recording it? If so, don't forget the rest of us! :ear:

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

3 kids here too so that's got to cut down on the stars a bit!  But there is a bar across from the bedroom, LOL.

I don't have a video recorder but if anyone else does they're welcome to bring it along if possible.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

For the Seattle area folks - I heard that Mitra, from Kristi's in Seattle, is going to do a grooming demo at the AKC show this coming Saturday. Can anyone else on the forum provide more specific details for us on when and where exactly?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Laura, 
Start a new thread on this, maybe we'll get some answers from Seattle people not reading this one.

I'd love info on it!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

At the Seattle AKC Show this week-end:
Mitra from Kristi's will be doing a grooming demo both days at 2:00. Janet Birdsall, a breeder in from Florida will be doing a grooming demo Saturday morning at 10:30.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this a normal thing they do at shows? If it is................I will be going to some shows! I want to groom!

I actually clipped a lot off hair off of Dexter's foot pads and scissored a little on the belly side (to keep him clean/smelling good)....while he was half sleeping that is!


----------

